# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I send e-mails and What is Private Messaging??

## hcjilson

The e-mailing function is similar to that of the former Optiboard.The new board allows you to access the e-mail function a couple of different ways.
Hit the e-mail button at the bottom of the post of the person you wish to e-mailClick on the member button at the top of the page.This will give you a list of members, who can be e-mailed by clicking on the e-mail button
E-mailing in this fashion will contain *your*  e-mail address. 

*Private Messaging*

You may send a private message to anyone who has enabled this feature in their options. This message will *not* list your e-mail address.If you wish to be able to recieve Private Messages (*PM*) Please be sure that you have enabled that option.

----------


## chip anderson

Done E.Mailed Steve tryin ta find that out myself.   Will let you know when I hears from him.

Chip

----------


## hcjilson

Chip,
In your private message center there's a button you can click on that will track your message and give you time sent, and time opened at the other end.Do you think your message didn't get through??
best from Harry

----------


## chip anderson

Harry:

Steve wrote me and explained the gaps in my education.   I had already somewhat  found the solution.  Message went through.  Unfortunately,  I just replied to a message from last year, but old men learn slow.

Chip

----------

